# Smoked Almonds



## goingcamping (Mar 8, 2013)

Howdy all!

So, I'm in the midst of smoking/drying my jalapenos for chipotles and decided I needed to smoke some almonds today...

I used a modified Nepas recipe.

Smoked 'em for just under 2 hours @ 225*. When they were finished I separated them into .5lb bags took 4 of those and a little plastic container into work with the idea of selling the .5lb bags. Sold all 4...2 bags to my boss (an RN/Clinical Manager),  1 bag to the Administrative Manager and 1 bag to or Head Dr./Medical Director. The almonds blew them away...they could not believe I made them. I didn't tell them how easy they were on the TEFS! I had the Dr. try a few from my little plastic container...he thought they we great...I offered him a bag, he promptly said "yes"!

I love having people try the things that I make! Better yet, too have them purchasing the things I make...even better!

I also had another RN (who has a BGE, she _matter of factly_ told me!) She had no idea these could be made on a smoker...caught her grabbing multiple samples from my little plastic container...MuuWaaahhhaahahahaa!

So tomorrow I smoke a few more lbs...













Almonds 1.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 8, 2013






Keep Smokin'

~Brett


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 8, 2013)

As soon as WW...the new smoker get seasoned this weekend....I am going to try some pecans smoked.  Yours do look great!

Kat


----------



## flareman (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great! How'd you season them? Type of wood?


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 12, 2013)

Might just have to try smoking some .


----------



## humdinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Mmmm, so easy...so good!


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 12, 2013)

If you search 'smoked almonds' there will be a recipe posted by Scarbelly! That's the one I used! It's awesome! I used 1/2 hickory and 1/2 maple!


----------



## xterra (Apr 1, 2013)

i smoked almonds easter sunday, just put raw in pan with some butter, lightly brown them medium low heat,

let cool off some,while still warm added maple sirup just a shot glass full

and salted to taste, cold smoked in aluminium foil pan with the a maze n for 2.5 hours and WOW!

I used cherry and hickory

did i mention had a few pecans in there too.

so easy and SO SO SO GOOD!

wife wants them again soon

warning...

very addictive








wife said its like eating popcorn

the only way to qview is with a xray (they gone)

MADE 2ND BATCH

4-7-13

and added cashews also

omg awsome stuff

i have a question

how long will these keep if i vacuum pack them (food saver) with out refridgeration?

i would love to send some to family (hawii) and i want to get invited back...he he he


----------



## 9nine9 (Apr 16, 2013)

Smoking Almonds as we speak. I made a paste out of Tamari sauce and wasabi soaked for 2 hours. Smoking for 2 hours at 225 with Hickory.


----------

